# stud trouble - mounting tv



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

I bought a wall mount for an 85lb TV and was starting the process of putting it up when I ran into an issue with studs - stud finder found studs about every 16 inches as is "standard" I started drilling into the middle stud and it magically is not there. 
I've tried a few holes around it and do not find any wooden stud through the drywall. tried the stud finder again and it comes up positive anywhere above or below that spot as well. 

By knocking it sounds like the wall is thicker in this area but still has a resonant sound to it. there are definitely 2 studs almost exactly 16inches on either side of this point - I havent drilled those yet but I can hear its very solid and there are light switches/sockets immediately to the right of both of these studs.

Looking into one of the holes that I made a little wide I can see a metal screw that I can't tell where it goes to. 
Can anyone tell me why there wouldn't be a middle stud here? 
What that screw could be going to if there's 2/4 there? 


And most importantly - if I drill one side of the TV mount into a stud and drill the other side into the drywall will it hold the 85 pound TV? (the mount also tilts 15 degrees down)

Other option, depending on space, would be if I centered the TV bracket on that one stud and then mounted the sides in the dry wall?

Thoughts?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sounds like it is going to be a bigger project than you thought. You aint going to like it but to be safe and secure, my suggestion would be to add a cross section. 

as far as your question as to why the middle stud is missing - who knows, it could be anything from cost cutting when building to not needed. 

One thing for sure, you do not want to do it improperly and have the tv fall later hurting someone.


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Haha you're right! 
Unfortunately I can't add anything to the wall since I'm just renting the space

I was hoping I could center mount it on one of the real studs on either side and use that to hold the main weight as well as add drywall mounts for either side.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Really need to check with the landlord on this. Could have used metal studs

If I were them I would not permit it, the mounting of the stand.

BG


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

It also seems there's a double layer of Sheetrock. It say it's at least an inch to an inch and a half thick. 

Would it be safe to mount a center screw to one of the actual studs and then 2 drywall anchors on either side of that?

Would that be strong enough to hold an 85ish pound tv?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The screw would have be more of a lag bolt than wood screw. Dry wall anchors will not hold much weight.

I am going to guess it is older place, the first layer could be plaster. Again check with the landlord.

BG


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

I think the tv mount came with lag bolts. Seems silly a highly well rated mount would work utilizing simple wood screws. 
Are there different strength lag bolts?

Knowing my landlord she would have no idea how the wall was made - especially considering she bought the building from someone else. And knowing she'd have no idea, I'd much rather not bring drilling holes into the wall to her attention that way I can clean it up properly if I ever move out..etc.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, in order to mount this with only one stud through which you can anchor, a lag screw would be necessary.

If the older layer is actually lathe & plaster, that's actually good news. For the mount points that don't have a stud underneath, you can use a toggle or molly bolt instead. Those can pick up a lot of weight when used on L&P walls.


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmm. I think it would be a guess if it's l&p. All I know is the feeling I had drilling through it. It drilled the drywall easily as drywall does and then got suddenly difficult when I hit that second layer. I thought I hit the stud and had to use a lot more
force but after a bit more pressure and squeezing the drill a bit harder it popped right through.


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Newest update: the studs I have been able to find next to outlets are made of metal. 

Is this good or bad for my tv mounting purposes?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would say bad.

BG


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

If you can find the center of those metal studs, they can actually be an excellent support. All metal, 1/4" butterfly type toggle bolts are the only thing I'd use. I would want a minimum of 4 for that load.









You must use the appropriate drill bit(5/8" works for typical 1/4" toggles). It should be just a bit larger than the anchor, and no more. You'll want them very snug, but don't overtighten, as they can strip.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

How old is this place? If the wall has a window or door probably not 2 layers of drywall or drywall over plaster and lath. 

BG


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

What do you mean by the center? 
And when you say 4 do you mean 4 studs?


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

There is a door to the side of the area I'm working with. Not sure how old the place is but i believe it's an additional wall that was added to make an additional room. It's also the wall that has the fuse box on the other side (about 2 feet from where I'm looking to drill)


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hope you mean breaker box!

BG


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes breaker box.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Is this a residential or commercial building?? Most commercial buildings will have metal studs......some may even have wire studs. A double layer of DW is not unusual for a 'demising' wall that is used to separate adjacent units.

Kind of expensive but these work rather well.

The Hillman Group 1/4 in. x 2-1/2 in. Toggle Straps with Screws (6-Pack)-376260 at The Home Depot


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Again, unless you have permission from the landlord, don't it. 

BG


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey sable. It's residential. The wall is a wall that holds the breaker box on one side and acts as the wall for a 'pseudo-2nd bedroom' a small room with a tiny bathroom size window on the outside wall. 

It seems if they are metal studs (which I've found 2 of them to be) there is no metal stud in the center of the wall. 

Is that toggle like the butterfly where you jam the metal trough the dry wall and then pull the plastic pulls so it flattens out on the back end?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Most often metal studs are used for non-bearing walls (they are only for partition purpose and hold no weight) and are 24" on center. I have installed them 16" o.c. but not as often as 24". Studs will not do much good as most are 25ga.......best case (unless in special situations) will be 22ga. 

Yes.....those anchors are similar to the toggle bolt type but you won't lose the back piece after one use. They are made to stay in place even if the screw/bolt is removed. You drill the appropriate size hole and insert the anchor.....pull the straps tight and break them off. You don't jam them through the drywall.....good way to blow the backside out of the board. Drill the correct size hole according to instructions provided with the anchors.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Cut a piece of plywood to span 3-4 studs, paint or stain and mount that to the wall, then mount TV support to the plywood. (or through bolt the TV shelf, then mount to wall) If wider than TV, build simple shelves on each side of the TV.

the plywood will spread the load over more area and fasteners than the support itself will, and if at least 1/2inch is capable of supporting 85lbs easily.
I do not like steel studs.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just read this whole thread. If I were the tenant, I'd forget the wall mounting. If I were the owner, my studs would be wood (they are). If I had metal studs, I'd go with what kendallt just suggested, but not as a renter without written permission.


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah im starting to wish I could find a floor stand that was less than 15inches wide at the base (that's how much room I have in the space im trying to put the TV) that would solve everything. 

Seems like more work than im confident of doing on my own. Thought I like the idea of the plywood - how would I mount the plywood to the metal studs? 

I was thinking of hiring a service like bestbuy's geek squad to mount the TV - apparently they back the labor with a year warranty and will replace or fix any damage to the TV or wall in that time. 
kinda curious if a "professional" mounting would even be possible without the plywood scenario.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I would still get permission. The wall will be "altered" and that would affect your security deposit. Also, compared to the Geek Squad, a local handyman would be a better choice.


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

why do you think a local handy man would be a better choice? im doubting a local handyman would put a warranty on the work


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

From a technical standpoint, I'm not enamored by the Geek Squad (re. computers). If the landlady would hire whoever does the work, and you pay her, that would get you off the hook legally.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

As a former manager of rental properties I really didn't like tenants putting anything more than small brad nails in the walls or if they did try to use something bigger then attempt "repairs" (like toothpaste) when they moved out. My advice would be to construct a floor stand for your TV. You either can make one if you have the tools or, perhaps better for an apartment tenant, purchase a commercial stand.


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Toothpaste? That sounds like something a college kid would do in a dorm


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

sli4 said:


> Toothpaste? That sounds like something a college kid would do in a dorm


Yeah, but it happens. Unless you look really carefully, any small holes can be covered up with it. It's used by the unscrupulous to get back the maximum amount of their security deposit back with minimum cost and effort.


----------



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

that's awful but i can see how that would work i guess? 

in terms of this original post - i decided to go the easy route - avoid putting crazy holes in the walls or possibly damaging the wall and put the tv on a floor mount that rests against the wall (gently)


----------

